# "Critical temperature reached" podczas kompilacji jądra

## anath0r

Witam, 

Podczas instalacji gentoo z oficjalnego handbooka, na etapie make w konfiguracji kernela następuje informacja o przekroczeniu krytycznej temperatury (100C) po czym system automatycznie się wyłącza.

Procesor to Core 2 Duo 2,4GHz zaś system próbuję zainstalować w architekturze amd64. 

Wartości czujników przed kompilacją (idle) 50-60 st. C zaś po rozpocząciu kompilacji systematycznie, ale powoli, rosną.

Jestem bardzo świeży jeśli chodzi o Gentoo, więc mogą to nie być wystarczające informacje. Szukałem po sieci i znalazłem że czasem tablice dsdt są niepoprawne, ale wydaje mi się że temperatura jak i prędkość wiatraczka jest ok (słyszę że pracuje)

Dzięki z góry;]

edit: ok, udało mi sie skompilowac jadro ale przy emergowaniu jakiegos bardziej wymagajacego pakietu wszystko bierze w łeb i komputer się wyłącza, bo przekracza temperature 100st

do tej pory (slackware) nic takiego sie nie dzialo, czyzby gentoo byl w stanie wykrzesac tyle mocy z procesora że aż tak się grzeje?

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa multilib cdr mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

----------

## mbar

Laptopik z niedoszacowanym chłodzeniem, na którym Chińczycy przyoszczędzili 50 centów?

Tymczasowo użyj makeopts = j1, będzie wolniej, ale procek dzięki temu nie powinien się przegrzewać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ty sie lepiej upewnij, czy acpi i oszczedzanie energii dziala.

----------

## anath0r

Już chama postawiłem i ładnie gentoo się spisuje.  :Smile: 

Gdzieś po drodze udało mi się zmusić acpid do działania, ale sam do końca nie wiem czy to było to, możliwe że poprawiło się po tym jak zemergowałem i8kutils, ale to przecież nie jest laptop Della tylko Lenovo.

W dalszym ciągu nie wiem czy problem jest całkowicie rozwiązany, bo właśnie kompiluję boosta i temperatura niebezpiecznie podchodzi do 100 stopni. Ale stawiam na to że wszystko jest ok, bo jeszcze żaden system nie wykorzystywał w pełni obu rdzeni w 64-bitowym trybie, po tym jak mój laptop uległ zalaniu od spodu mleczkiem kakaowym  :Smile:  Chyba w końcu powinienem to jakoś wyczyścić ;]

Dzięki, pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyczysc radiator, zmien paste, undervoltuj procesor, temperatura spadnie lekko 20'C w stresie a pewnie i wiecej.

----------

## mbar

A jesteś w ogóle pewien, że wiatraczek się kręci?

----------

## Crenshaw

Mi sie laptop gotuje jak warstwa kurzu pomiedzy wiatrakiem a radiatorem zaczyna blokowac przeplyw powietrza  :Wink:  Normalnie GPU w stresie ma ~65 a z zakurzonym wiatrakiem dochodzi do 105 i sie wylacza...

----------

